# Flow NXT AT & Gnu Riders Choice



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

ahh good post. i purchased a gnu carbon credit btx and the original bindings i had paired with them were the same model as yours. i returned them for some flux feedbacks.

when i had originally mounted the nxt-at onto my deck, the holes didn't properly match up to the drilled holes on the board. i thought that perhaps this was just an issue with my board, or maybe the discs for the flows were slightly off, but it happened to be the case for both binders. i was able to put in three screws, but the hole on the disc wouldn't properly align with the fourth screwhole. the best i could do was to screw it in at an angle, which i didn't do all the way in order to save the threading.

hope that helps.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm interesting...so it sounds like the GNU bolt pattern is off on both your boards? I have a Lib Tech and my wife just got a GNU Carbon Credit and our Rome bindings lined up just fine.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

my flux feedbacks fit perfectly, i had no issues mounting them. perhaps this was a manufacturer's problem with the disc?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

*not rome*

@reply1: thanks, i am emailing flow as we speak. see what they have to say. but yea i am not risking the 4th screw. 

@reply2: well lib-tech and gnu may have different hole patterns on the board (although both are made by mervin). And I am pretty sure flow bindings are probably much different than rome bindings (unless they are also made by the same manufacturer--like mervin makes both lib-tech and gnu). 

And my board isnt messed up because the drill patterns are legit. so it is a straight compatibility issue...

This should be a fun little situation to resolve...sarcasm.

Thanks for the feedback...much appreciated though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

*flux*

i dont understand what this has to do with flux bindings...i bought FLOW bindings.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

gatorheel said:


> i dont understand what this has to do with flux bindings...i bought FLOW bindings.


well, seeing as i'm the same guy that did post#2 and post#4.. i was just saying that I had a problem with the NXT-AT on my Gnu board, and i replaced them with a Flux Feedback, and the Flux Feedback had no problem fitting.

which means that there's no problem with the hole pattern on the board


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

ah gotcha. i was confused there. thanks broski.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I missread NoTickets post, I thought he means his bindings didn't fit properly (3 bolts did but the 4 didn't was how I took it)...that is why I thought it might be a Mervin/GNU issue. The 4 bolt pattern is an industry standard, the Flow bindings are made to fit it (unless you got a 3 hole disc for some reason) so they should line right up. I would have contacted Flow about this issue if I wanted their bindings.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

^^^^ Have to agree. Sounds like user error. It's not exactly a mind-bending puzzle to get the four to line up.


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

Did you fully tighten the 3 screws and then the 4th didn't fit? I know it sound very simple but is something thats easily overlooked. Try doing each screw only part way before tightening them all down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

definitely not a mind boggling puzzle. I am not a technical re-tard friend. 

what we figured out is that the screws with built in washers are not a good fit. once you get screws w/ physically separate washers, a 4 screw setup is do-able. 

however, i found a better solution. buy union bindings. i am done with the flow train after 2 days. 

thanks for the comments. peace.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Stupid Flows! It's a good thing you found out how much they suck before you took them out and used them. :thumbsup:

I hope the Unions come with step by step instructions and lots of pictures or you'll be unhappy with them too. :laugh:


----------

